
DARPA's million-dollar search for software that can defend itself - dguido
http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/3/8722287/darpa-cyber-grand-challenge-qualification-defcon
======
dguido
The qualification round is happening _right now_. Here's a twitter list with
the competitors and their robots:

[https://twitter.com/trailofbits/lists/cgc](https://twitter.com/trailofbits/lists/cgc)

[https://twitter.com/search?q=%23DARPACGC](https://twitter.com/search?q=%23DARPACGC)

